
The Power of Incentives: The Hidden Forces That Shape Behavior - INGELRII
https://fs.blog/2017/10/bias-incentives-reinforcement/
======
noemit
intermittent reinforcement is a good argument for why the pandemic is going to
destroy our economy from a behavioral standpoint. one more shutdown and you
can say goodbye to extinction of reduced mobility.

